# You've snapped our pet parrot!



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

A parrot photographed out in the wild has been recognised by Overgate Hospice staff. Goes to show they can live in the UK wild.....

Evening Courier


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sharr76 said:


> A parrot photographed out in the wild has been recognised by Overgate Hospice staff. Goes to show they can live in the UK wild.....
> 
> Evening Courier


I was always led to believe apart from our weather/climate other birds would kill a parrot or budgie in the wild. Maybe that was mum's way of ensuring we kept the doors and windows shut tight.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I was always led to believe apart from our weather/climate other birds would kill a parrot or budgie in the wild. Maybe that was mum's way of ensuring we kept the doors and windows shut tight.
> 
> Sue


so was i lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

unless he is a lucky parrot


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So was i, my mum used to say they were jealous of the colours


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sharr76 said:


> A parrot photographed out in the wild has been recognised by Overgate Hospice staff. Goes to show they can live in the UK wild.....
> 
> Evening Courier


Appartley there is meant to be a small flock of parrots living up north as they have become a nuisence for the farmers and there crops. They have pushed alot of the local birds out of there trees ie. the wood peckers and other tree dwelling birds. It just shows they do do well here after all.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I remember reading a few years ago about flocks of Parakeets in the wild in London, apparently due to the milder weather in the UK they are breeding and doing very well in the uk.
However I don't live in london so couldn't confirm its true


----------

